
Fletcher: A framework to integrate FPGA accelerators with Apache Arrow - ngaut
https://github.com/johanpel/fletcher
======
jinqueeny
A great project. Here is more info:

[https://openpowerfoundation.org/wp-
content/uploads/2018/04/J...](https://openpowerfoundation.org/wp-
content/uploads/2018/04/John-Peltenburg.pdf)

The conclusion is as follows:

\- Serialization may cause significant bottlenecks in big data frameworks

\- Prevents effective deployment of accelerators in some cases

\- Apache Arrow can help to alleviate bottlenecks

\- We created an FPGA interface generation framework for Arrow

\- Fletcher works with SNAP

~~~
ngaut
Thanks for providing more details.

